# lifting during 2ww



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, I've just lifted my small folding table with my laptop on, about an inch. Do you think I will be ok? I'm 2dpt. I hope I'm just worrying about nothing again.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You will be fine, I lifted my 3 stone son daily in my 2ww and got a BFP with my second son.

Good luck

X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for replying staceysm. I'm glad you said about lifting your son, because without thinking I lifted up my 3 year old niece today!


----------

